# Got my STP...DJ3 setup?



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey guys.

I picked up my 2007 STP today. i really like it so far even though it is to rainy to ride  i removed the front brake and I swapped out the BB5 for a BB7. And that is how it sits now...stock with a BB7. IS there anything else i should look at changing out? The only thing that concerns me is the sx5 derailure and shifter. But seeing as i will be pretty much always leaving it in a single gear it shouldn't concern me much sense i won't be shifting alot.

I need some help with the Dirt Jumper fork setup. This fork is completely different then what i am used to...i am used to a cannondale lefty which is very plush. this fork is rather stiff, and it seems to be kinda noisy. Like i can hear the spring some. I don't know if this is normal since i have never been on a dirt jumping fork.

I weigh 160 pounds, and help on the setup would be great...how much air? what to do with the rebound knob and what to do with the allen key adjustment. 

Thanks alot for the help...i will be enjoying this bike alot i can tell. 

John


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

I weigh 170 and like my DJ3 to only work on the biggest hits. I crank the rebound fully+ and run 60lb. of air in it. It is a bit noisy but it works great. I plan to change the oil soon to a heavier weight to slow down the damping a bit more in hotter weather (oil is less viscous with heat). It's kinda cool here now so it's not too bad. Check the crown pinch bolts regularly.

It's a really good, inexpensive jumper fork. Good luck with your bike it sounds like it's nice!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

lose some weight ...


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

JUST KIDDING! i dunno, u'll wear it in and get used to it soon!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The sound you hear is the oil sloshing around in there, marzocchi's in general are noisy. A plush fork is not what you want for DJ and urban, as it soak up your energy and soaks up part of your pedaling force. I set mine up to work on only the biggest hits.

As far as rebound goes, set it to where you like it.


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

what about the preload....i have no idea where to set that? or does it not make much of a difference if i set the fork up to be real stiff.

Thanks again. I'm realling enjoying it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The preload is done by the air AFAIK.


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

no preload is done my a 4mm allen key on the left hand side.

John


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

IIRC preload is the amount of sag you get when you sit on your bike. I think ideally you want 10-15% of your total amount of travel. But I'm gonna guess its not sagging much at all right now which is probably what you want.


----------



## spinwax (Dec 21, 2006)

I just got a 07 STP as well. 

The only changes I have made is remove the front brake, lowered the stem (put shims on the top), and got a Shadow crow seat ( I couldnt stand that fricken white thing). 

Why did you already replace the brake? My fricken BB5 couldnt work any better. I know the 7 is a better brake, but have not found a reason to replace it yet. 

Do you like your bike so far? I love mine; I wish I was a better rider, but so far so good. :thumbsup:


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

why did i replace the brake......

um....i had it sitting there not on a bike and it was a quick 10 minutes to change out the calipers LOL. The bb5 was working great, but i had a better brake and thought to myself i might as well change it.

I love the bike so far. rides great. i will be running it in a lot of BMX races this year actually in the cruiser class. should be a fun ride.

John


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

how much did u get ur STP for? some say u can get it for 800!!! way less than i have seen it for. I saw the lower end stp ss for 900!!! sounds sick ... im goign with the p.1 tho, cheaper (699) i dont need the best bike out there, and i like it.

so how much was urs?


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

825 out the door. i called said what i was willing to pay and i wasn't willing to pay the tax. they said ok, i picked it up 2 days later. Probably could of got it cheaper but i wasn't in the mood to hassle them and i wanted to get it ordered as quickly as possible.


----------



## spinwax (Dec 21, 2006)

750 US dollars + tax from my local bike shop. 

BTW,It is the mint green 07.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

750 is a great deal. But, so is 699 for a P.1 since the specialized retail prices is like 770$


----------



## spinwax (Dec 21, 2006)

ontario_bike said:


> 750 is a great deal. But, so is 699 for a P.1 since the specialized retail prices is like 770$


If you are so set on the P1 why are you even asking about the STP?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Buyer's remorse probably.

Or he's trying to justify his purchase by bashing everything else out there.

Well guess what? I built my Addict for something like 600 out of my pocket. And it's got some of the finest parts out there. My Bighit (now sold) costed me something like 600 too.










Todd spent something like a c-note on his Mountain Cycles Rumble.

Both are better bikes than your P1. HA!


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

yea ontario. the new Specialized isnt the absolute best deal out there.

this cost me $184.78 so far. 









and this one was $150.00


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

well heres mine sense everyone else is poting pics LOL.

its in my dorm room.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow, sturdy shelf. Great storage idea. Nice dorm room too. Where are you going to school?

What pedals are those? Looks terrific.


----------



## The Riddler7 (Jul 19, 2006)

*07 Stp*

I just ordered my 07 STP Monday and they said it would come in tomorrow.
I am really looking forward to it. I have been using my friends Kona Stuff until i could save up enough money for my own bike and i finally settled for this bike. I just didn't like the feel of the Stuff too much. I hope i made the right purchase.


----------



## spinwax (Dec 21, 2006)

J5isalive said:


> well heres mine sense everyone else is poting pics LOL.
> 
> its in my dorm room.


Looks just like mine. I took off my front brake as well. I do have a Shawdow Crow seat though; much more comfy (and cool looking).

Although in the 2 weeks I have had mine, it already looks beat to hell. I have wiped out more times than you can count...LOL. My old bones cant handle it.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

J5isalive said:


> well heres mine sense everyone else is poting pics LOL.
> 
> its in my dorm room.


I would highly reccomend like, takeing a bungee cord and wrapping it around one of the spokes(and then to the post on the shelf). we have the exact same shelf(s) and did the same thing as you, but one bike ended up falling off. yours is close to the door, if someone opens too wide, or bumps the rack, might fall, takeing out your TV desk and possibly messing up your bike.


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> I would highly reccomend like, takeing a bungee cord and wrapping it around one of the spokes(and then to the post on the shelf). we have the exact same shelf(s) and did the same thing as you, but one bike ended up falling off. yours is close to the door, if someone opens too wide, or bumps the rack, might fall, takeing out your TV desk and possibly messing up your bike.


Thanks for your concern...thats actually a closet door and can't hit the shelf. theres nothing around to let it knock off. But since you expressed concern, i will take a ratcheting cord thingie from my cars bike rack and use that to hold my bike tighter....i will sleep well at night.

for the other question.... I am a Junior at Mercer University in Macon Georgia. i'm studying accounting.

the pedals are stock...i ahve some nice sealed pedals sitting in my drawer waiting for these pedals to stop spinning freely.

I have also noticed the green does not take to photos well....it is actually a much cooler color in person and doesn't look so bad...i have grown attached to my "Frost Green" Stp.

John

John


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

J5isalive said:


> Thanks for your concern...thats actually a closet door and can't hit the shelf. theres nothing around to let it knock off. But since you expressed concern, i will take a ratcheting cord thingie from my cars bike rack and use that to hold my bike tighter....i will sleep well at night.
> 
> John


we did that to ours.

also, next to your TV...is that a PS3 ?


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

yup.

(i have a job, i pay for my own crap)

john


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


>


What the..


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> What the..


J5 is alive...


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

you guys need some white bars ill post some pics in a bit


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

here we go


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

I orderd mine December 26th and Paid $750.00 for it.  . Still no STP!:madman: When I orderd it they said a week or 2 at most! Now that they have my money, It's mid February? I hope it's worth the wait! How are the forks holding up on em? There is just not a better bang for the buck than the 07 STP in it's class stock!

Sorry, the specialized was an option, and I had to decline. It didn't have as good a parts spec and was more money even. Oh-well I'll just keep waiten.


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

Best setup for a marz dj = replace it with a RS/ Fox and throw it to the dumpster.


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

well it seems with the 2007 they have updated the DJ fork a little bit and has been working out wonderfully. i'll let you know how it holds up.


----------

